# Bird ID needed



## lostprophet (Dec 17, 2008)

1






2





3





4





5





thanks for looking, I mean laughing


----------



## matt-l (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that the OOF Species i've been hearing about?

Last one made me laugh!

side note- What camera is your new one?


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2008)

1 - looks like a robin
3 - looks like a tit - a blue tit ( I think though I might be wrong)
5 - the rare Cartwheeler bird?


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the last one especially had me giggling!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice to know I'm not the only one who gets this kind of shot!! :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Chaffinch (male)
2. Long-tailed tit
3. Blue tit
4. Lapwing (Peewit)
5. Buggered if I know


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2008)

I think Chris clearly has a lot of experience


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> I think Chris clearly has a lot of experience



For God's sake, don't ever say that in front of my wife :shock:


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2008)

2 things

1) you have a wife? 

2) she has problems with you photographing tits - or dosn't she know?*



*sorry I had to -- I never named the tits -- -- its not my fault!*


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Yes, of 8+ years standing

2. Pleading the 5th...


----------



## Overread (Dec 17, 2008)

I -- OH!
I see


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Dec 17, 2008)

On a positive note, image stabilization (or a tripod) ensured that their perches appear nice and sharp.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 17, 2008)

These pictures are so difficult to identify that it almost seems like trivia...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 18, 2008)

5/ Reed Bunting

I hope at last people will realise that this is your normal standard of photography and all of your other posts were just flukes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2008)

I see a tit.....


lol I have a couple of these. One of mine I literally sat there and looked at it for five minuets before I figured out what went wrong....in the ens it was a Missfocused DOF failure of epic proportions


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> 1. Chaffinch (male)
> 2. Long-tailed tit
> 3. Blue tit
> 4. Lapwing (Peewit)





Hoppy said:


> 5/ Reed Bunting
> 
> I hope at last people will realise that this is your normal standard of photography and all of your other posts were just flukes!!!!!!!!!



5 out of 5!!!


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL, these are really funny! The third is my favorite. He looks possessed!


----------

